# The Huntsman



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Just finished this up

















A bit more info and pics here

The Huntsman at Grimvisions


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

This guy takes the expression "blow your own horn" seriously

This piece is beautiful, truly a work of art. Any haunter would be proud to have it on prominent display in their home.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

That's awesome!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Love the feel of this piece! Great work!


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

Great job!!!!!!!!


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Creepy!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

True art!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

A beautiful piece of art!


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

Dude.

This is making me think back to, is it Frank Frazetta and maybe Boris something? Did a lot of fantasy/horror art when I was a kid?

I love this piece - fantastic.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

You have out done yourself on this one. That is a master piece.


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Thank you all so much for the comments. I truly appreciate them.


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

I think you succeeded in making it look like genuine animal parts.
Simply amazing!


----------



## BrainSkillet (Oct 2, 2010)

Wow! I can't believe this all mache! The finish and paint are absolutely awesome.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

that is creepy so it's perfect


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Really nice job on this one. I would swear it was a Native American talisman or artifact.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Well Kurt, as usual your workmenship is amazing. I agree with creepy, it is that.


----------

